# Furniture... What do you think?



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

View attachment 19390

View attachment 19391


My husband and I have been getting into making furniture. What do you think of our bed? Think we have a shot of selling furniture? Thanks!


----------



## matt0527 (Dec 16, 2013)

That looks awesome!! I think you guys could easily sell furniture like. Especially if you can make matching peice for a full bedroom. Nightstands, armour, dresser, etc. keep the great work.


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

matt0527 said:


> That looks awesome!! I think you guys could easily sell furniture like. Especially if you can make matching peice for a full bedroom. Nightstands, armour, dresser, etc. keep the great work.



Thank you!!! It's a lot of fun! Good idea on making matching pieces!!


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome work and yes you could stay busy doing that type of work. If you could market your work and do some advertizing you would sell your work.


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

View attachment 19531

Working on the other part of the bed...I will post some finished pictures of it stained later today


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

I think it is lovely and wish you every success.


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

Finished the footboard:
View attachment 19872


----------



## NorthWest_Born (Nov 11, 2013)

As long as you guys are able to find a market in your community and surrounding towns I dont see why you shouldn't be able sell furniture. It looks good, keep up the creativity!


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

I think you have a great chance of selling it. If you can start a website that would also help. If you can find a consignment shop to display a couple of pieces that would show what you can do. 

I build furniture on the side too. I am currently trying to get a workshop built to move my equipment to. Some of the items I have build are:

Farm house table for my wife. Used barn wood and old porch post for the legs. Also slant top desk (with bookcase not shown), china cabinet, end table. 

I plan to start making colonial type to sale soon.

Hopefully with farming, hypertufa, woodworking, blacksmithing, and the greenhouse I can retire early and do this!!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I really like the shape and the layout for the carved (or is it burned?) design! Would probably pick a different design to suit my tastes better though...hmm...pine trees, a flying eagle, and a moose or bear maybe?


----------

